# Tent Pole dilemma



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Ok, here's the deal. Last fall I bought off e-bay from what appeared to be a reputable store, (wildwestbargains) a Guide Series (Gander Mt.) Grizzly Den 5. I had the GD8 but it was just too big. I had purchased from this seller previously without incident. The tent was describe as new, in open package, but all parts were there. I got the tent, peeked in the carry case and saw a tent an poles and called it good. 

Fast forward to this weekend. I get my first opportunity to camp this year, and head up to the Betsie River. I go to set up my tent and all the poles are too large. In fact the instructions to set it up at the bottom were for the 8 man version. We were able to still set it up by breaking down a few sections and leaving them lay there. However it wasnt a perfect fit. I think I can make something work, if I new the length that they were supposed to be. The ferrels are pretty tight, and using the end one to put the corner ring into is fairly important. This particular tent has four poles for the body, two rain fly poles, and two bay window poles, all of which are too large. 

I like the tent, as the 8 man I had last year was virtually leak free in one of the worst storms I've ever been in. It rained this morning and this tent was also perfectly dry on the inside. 

With that said, is there a set pole size for the criss cross poles and the side support poles given the tent is 8'X10' with a 72" center height? The rain fly should be no probelm to figure out as they stay straight until tied down and have just rubber caps at the end. Are the 18" or so length of the section standard for all tents? We couldn't really find a happy medium when breaking the sections down.

Oh, by the way, this "new" tent had about a half pound of sand in it when I opened it up. Live and learn I guess. I still like the tent for the price I paid.

Thanks in advance for any thoughts you may have.

Jason


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

contacting Gander Mtn. to see if you can get a replacement set of poles, or to see if they will let you measure poles on a new tent of that type.

If poles are just to long you could trim the lower piece or each section with a pipe cutter and get them flaired (if needed) at a store that sells pipes.

I do not believe there is a standard pipe size for tents by different manufactures.

I also believe these tents are made for Gander by Coleman--so a search on the internet for Coleman tents and see if "your type and size" is there (would be a dirrerent name though).

Steve


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Found out that the tent is made by North Pole Ltd. Called their customer service center today and ponied up $55 for a complete set of new poles and manual. Still ahead overall on the total price on e-bay with the new poles than paying full price for a new tent.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

everything worked out for you--enjoy!!

Steve


----------

